# PSE tune charts



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello,

I have a friend with a PSE fireflight. I am trying to find some tuning info. It is a one cam bow. I was wondering about cam alignment, ATA, BH etc.

All I can find on the PSE site is "take it to a dealer". FRUSTRATING! 

I have my own press and am good at tweeking if I know where to start.(first one cam, first pse I will have worked on)

Thanks, Thwack


----------

